# Carport for hay storage?



## NonTypicalCPA

I'm thinking about buying a certified carport for storing some round bales as they are less expensive than a pole barn structure. Anyone using one that can give me some feedback?


----------



## r82230

NonTypicalCPA said:


> I'm thinking about buying a certified carport for storing some round bales as they are less expensive than a pole barn structure. Anyone using one that can give me some feedback?


I just wouldn't put my impala, mustang or bronco in the same carport, unless you don't mind it eating too much. 

What is a 'certified' carport if you don't mine me asking?

Larry


----------



## SCtrailrider

Ya thinking one like this.... mine will hold about 70 4x5 rolls...


----------



## SCtrailrider

Start looking for some plastic pallets, they will keep the hay off the ground.. I started off using thick plastic but my land is all slope, windy rain still blows in and the plastic doesn't work so good, plastic pallets are much better, don't bother with wooden pallets....

A lot of company's throw away broken/damaged plastic pallets and you can get them free most of the time...


----------



## VA Haymaker

We are considering a metal carport type structure, certified, vertical roof style for some hay and equipment storage.

I'm concerned about their long term structural rigidity and more importantly condensation issues.

Two companies that have an online configurator are:

http://www.carolinacarportsinc.com

http://www.newmartbuildersinc.com

Both have configurator where you can "build" your own carport and price it out.

New Mart offers a felt type of underlayment called "dropstop" that apparently is to hold condensation until temps can work to evaporate the moisture - but is's pricey.

I'm not sure that once you start adding options these carports are lower priced - if you can DYI a pole barn.


----------



## SCtrailrider

Mine was just under 4K installed like ya see, 27X36x15 high, I put the 2 poles on the side and ran threaded rod through the 2x2 tube & pole to hold it still when high winds come.. mines been up 3 years now and is doing just fine so far... The pole bldg barn in the back ground is 40x60 enclosed with sliding doors & dirt floor, it was 24K installed.... for a dry hay storage away from my equipment the 4K was worth it....


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

SCtrailrider said:


> Ya thinking one like this.... mine will hold about 70 4x5 rolls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 002.JPG


Yes, exactly! That is a nice structure, thanks for sharing the pics and the dimensions. I was going to add steel to the end, but I see you didn't. Would you add the steel to the end or not now that you've got some years with it? Now I have to figure out if my Kubota L3940 can get them up three high or not.


----------



## SCtrailrider

I am looking for a heavy canvas tarp now to cover the end shown, that's the end that gets rain blown in, I have some steel cable to run across the top to hold the tarp up.. I like being able to work both ends that way when I still have hay stored like I do now from last year I can still get to it and still store my new crop from the other end...


----------

